# 10th Annual Frog & Reptile Expo



## PythonMel (Jan 15, 2012)

10th Annual Frog & Reptile Expo 

great family day isplanned at Newcastle Jockey Club when SOFAR holds it’s Annual Frog &Reptile Expo, Sunday 18th March 2012

There will be live frogs and reptiles on display, for sale and for a hands onexperience by the general public, local pet shops with all your frog &reptile products required, plus market stalls. There will also be live reptileawareness shows held at various times throughout the day.
There will be lots of fun entertainment for the kids including a jumping castleand other children’s entertainment, activities, temporary tattoos and muchmore.
Food and drinks will be available for purchase on the day, with lots of tablesand chairs for your convenience.
SOFAR (Society of Frogs and Reptiles Inc) is a group of amphibian and reptileenthusiasts. SOFAR also runs a frog rescue service endorsed by the NationalParks and Wildlife Service.

SOFAR Annual Frog and Reptile Expo
Venue: Newcastle Jockey Club (NJC) 
Darling St, Broadmeadow
Date: Sunday 18th March 2012
Time: 9.00am – 4.00pm
Entry Fee: 13 years and over $5.00 each
Children 5-12 years $2.00 each
Children up to 4 years Free
Contact: Tammy Bazley – Expo Coordinator
Society of Frogs and Reptiles Inc
Phone: 0416 421 455
Email: [email protected] 
Web: SOFAR


----------

